# Bemessungsstoßspannungsfestigkeit / Bemessungsisolationsspannung



## windemacher (17 Januar 2013)

Kann mir wer was zu der Bemessungsstoßspannungsfestigkeit bzw. Bemessungsisolationsspannung sagen? nach ihnen werden die max. Luft bzw. Kriechstrecken festgelegt.

Aaaber wonach lege ich jetzt die Bemessungsstoßspannungsfestigkeit bzw. Bemessungsisolationsspannung fest?


----------



## windemacher (17 Januar 2013)

Achso es geht um die DIN EN 61439-1 bzw 2


----------

